# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Lộn Số

## dongyi

Kịch xẩy ra trong một phòng ngủ. Hai vợ chồng đang ngủ thì có tiếng điện thoại reo lúc 2 giờ sáng. Người chồng © nhấc điện thoại, người vợ (V) nằm im. C: Hello…Hello?(Cúp điện thoại, định ngủ tiếp)

V: Ai thế?

C: Không biết. Chẳng thấy nói gì cả. Cúp máy.

V: Sao lại cúp máy?

C: Chắc gọi lộn số.

V: Tại sao lại có người gọi lộn số vào giờ này nhỉ?

C: Người ta gọi lộn số giờ nào mà chẳng được.

V: Thế sao lại chọn số của mình mà gọi lộn chứ?

C: Tôi không nghĩ là người ta chọn số của mình mà gọi lộn. Người ta chỉ gọi lộn..

V: Chắc đây là ám hiệu quá.

C: Ám hiệu gì? Ai đưa ám hiệu?

V: Thì “bạn” của ông chứ ai vào đây nữa.

C: Thằng cha đó đâu có phải là bạn tôi đâu mà bà nói vậy.

V: “Thằng cha” đó không phải là bạn ông?

C: Đúng thế.

V: Thế mà ông nói là không nói gì cả.

C: Đúng. Có nói gì đâu.

V: Thế tại sao ông lại biết là “thằng cha”?

C: Tôi có biết gì đâu.

V: Ông vừa mới nói, “Thằng cha đó đâu có phải là bạn tôi”.

C: Thì…nói vậy cho nó tiện thôi chứ đâu có phải là…đáng lẽ tôi phải nói là…”người ta…”…”Người ta không nói gì hết”.

V: Thế tại sao ông không nói như vậy?

C: Tôi đâu có biết…Nếu nói thế thì đã không có chuyện với bà.

V: Có phải đây nẳm trong âm mưu của ông không?

C: Âm mưu gì?

V: Âm mưu làm cho tôi rối trí.

C: Làm sao tôi làm bà rối trí được chứ?

V: Dễ quá mà…Ông dùng chữ “thằng cha” trong khi thật ra đó là “con mẹ ”…Rồi ông lại đổi sang dùng chữ “người ta” để làm cho tôi rối trí…

C: Tôi bây giờ mới là người bị rối trí. Bà nói “Con mẹ” nào?

V: Làm sao tôi biết được. “Con mẹ” đó là bồ của ông mà.

C: Không có “con mẹ” nào hết. Chỉ có người ta gọi lộn số mà thôi.

V: Thế con mẹ đó có đẹp đẽ gì không?

C: Con mẹ nào?

V: Con mẹ bồ của ông chứ còn ai.

C: Bà ăn nói hàm hồ....làm gì có con mẹ nào....Người ta gọi điện thoại...lộn số...chỉ có thế thôi mà bà làm gì dữ vậy?

(Chồng đứng lên ra đóng cửa sổ một cái rầm.)

V: Lại ám hiệu gì nữa đó?

C: Bà nói gì? Ám hiệu gì?

V: Ám hiệu bằng cách đóng cửa sổ..

C: Tôi đóng cửa sổ lại vì thấy lạnh.

V: Thế tại sao ông không thấy lạnh và đóng cửa sổ lại trước khi ông nhận được ám hiệu bằng cú điện thoại?

C: Tôi không thấy lạnh trước khi nhận được ám hiệu.

V: Thấy chưa. Tôi nói có sai đâu!

C: Để tôi nói cho bà nghe: Không có ám hiệu...mà cũng chẳng có con mẹ nào hết...chỉ có người nào đó gọi lộn số....và tôi đóng của sổ lại vì tôi thấy lạnh...Chỉ có thế thôi. Bà làm ơn đi ngủ đi cho tôi nhờ. (Tắt đèn) Trời đất quỷ thần!!!

V: Ông có chắc là con mẹ ấy thấy cái ám hiệu của ông không?

C : Thấy cái gì?

V: Cái đèn, bật lên bật xuống đó.

C: Ai thấy?

V: Tại sao ông lại hỏi tôi? Con mẹ bồ của ông chứ ai.

C: (Thở dài) Thôi bà ơi, đi ngủ đi. Hai rưỡi sáng rồi.

V: Sao ông biết là hai rưỡi sáng rồi?

C: Coi đồng hồ thì biết chứ sao nữa?

V: Chứ không phải là con mẹ ấy nói trước với ông là nó sẽ gọi ông lúc hai rưỡi sáng hay sao?

C: Con mẹ nào?

V: Con mẹ đứng ngoài kia chờ ám hiệu đóng cửa sổ và tắt đèn, mở đèn của ông chứ còn ai vào đây.

C: Thôi bà ơi...không có con mẹ nào hết...không có ai chờ ai hết...chỉ có người nào đó gọi lộn số thôi...bà nghe rõ chưa? Mà tại sao bà lại có cái ý tưởng là tôi léng phéng với con nào cơ chứ? Bà biết là tôi yêu bà đến thế nào mà...Có ai hiểu cho tôi không, khổ quá...Thôi đi ngủ đi, bà ơi!

V: Thôi...tôi xin lỗi ông...có lẽ là tại tôi ghen quá...

C: Có chuyện gì đâu mà bà phải ghen với tương...thôi đi ngủ đi...mai tôi phải dậy sớm đi làm...

V: Tôi...tôi xin lỗi ông...

C: Thôi được rồi... đừng nghĩ đến những chuyện ấy nữa.

(Chồng giả vờ ngủ. Vợ bắt đầu ngáy. Chồng nhẹ nhàng lật chăn sang một bên, đứng dậy, cởi bộ pi gia ma trên người, để lộ bộ quần áo đã mặc sẵn, lấy mũ đội rồi rón rén ra cửa.
Có tiếng súng lên cò. Chồng hết hồn quay lại)

V: Ông mà mở cửa đi thì tôi bắn một phát nát thây ông cho mà coi!
_
Nguồn: trên mạng_

----------

